#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  AIEEE B.Arch! Need help :|

## killjoy2311

Oookaaay. I wrote the exam this april, and I'm hoping to score something above 200/390.
I did a little research, and found that my AIR is somewhere between 10k-15k.

Is there absolutely ANY chance that I could get into any of the NIT's?  :P: 

Any idea about cut-off ranks and stuff? Please help me! :S


-Shreya.





  Similar Threads: AIEEE B.Arch 2007 Question Paper | AIEEE B.Arch Previous Year Question Paper AIEEE B.Arch 2005 Question Paper | AIEEE B.Arch Previous Year Question Paper AIEEE B.Arch 2006 Question Paper | AIEEE B.Arch Previous Year Question Paper AIEEE B.Arch 2010 Question Paper | AIEEE B.Arch Previous Year Question Paper AIEEE B.Arch 2008 Question Paper | AIEEE B.Arch Previous Year Question Paper

----------


## shriya19

[MENTION=107365]killjoy2311[/MENTION]....can u pls share d link frm whr u got 2 noe abt ur rank in aieee b.arch?? urgently need it..

----------


## yatindra15porwal

I m getting 225-230/390 marks in aieee b arch 2012..what will be my expected rank in this.. Can i get admission in nit trichy or mnit jaipur ....
I belong to general category and home state is rajasthan....

----------

